# english oder deutsche version



## Amiodaron (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

Welche Unterschiede bestehen zwischen der englishen und der deutschen Version von Diablo 2 oder bestehen ueberhaupt welche? 

Danke 

Amiodaron


----------



## solitaryman (26. September 2008)

Es gibt lediglich sprachliche Unterschiede... inhaltlich wurde nix geschnitten / verändert. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die englische Version da man beim Handeln ohnehin die englischen Namensbezeichnungen verwendet. Jedoch kommt man auch mit der deutschen Version prima zurecht, die Wahl ist aus diesem Grund Geschmackssache.

HF


----------



## Grimmex (26. September 2008)

Es gibt einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied: Eine "Zensur"!

Zugegeben - diese besteht nur auf der Verpackung. In der engl. Version sieht man von Diablo auch die Stirn in der ein Loch prangt.


----------



## Amiodaron (27. September 2008)

Grimmex schrieb:


> Es gibt einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied: Eine "Zensur"!
> 
> Zugegeben - diese besteht nur auf der Verpackung. In der engl. Version sieht man von Diablo auch die Stirn in der ein Loch prangt.



und gibt es die Möglichkeit die deutsche Kaufversion auf englishe Sprache umzustellen?


----------



## oneq (28. September 2008)

Ja gibt es. Habe ich vor Kurzem auch gemacht, da sowieso auf Englisch immer getradet wird.
Hier ist ne gute Beschreibung:
D2 auf Englisch
und
d2lang.dll Englisch


----------



## Amiodaron (28. September 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Ja gibt es. Habe ich vor Kurzem auch gemacht, da sowieso auf Englisch immer getradet wird.
> Hier ist ne gute Beschreibung:
> D2 auf Englisch
> und
> d2lang.dll Englisch



ich danke dir


----------

